# Ever added a font to tesseract?



## fapio576 (Jul 15, 2015)

If yes please help me guys.. already wasted half day.
I have no idea what to do and how to do..
Please make me a new trained language file for Tempus Sans Itc.
with all characters.. ie. a1! letters, numbers, symbols..
I really need one.  If it works correctly, then you will save me.
If someday i add funds to my paypal acc. i will pay $5 or $10 depending on the accuracy of the conversion.
Please.. need a helping hand right now.. 

*www.digit.in/forum/programming/192690-make-me-trained-file-i-will-pay-you.html


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2015)

Can you clarify.. what exactly you require?
I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2015)

You question is unclear, please elaborate


----------



## Flash (Jul 15, 2015)

Adding New Fonts to Tesseract 3 OCRÂ*Engine Â· Michael Jay Lissner


----------



## Vyom (Jul 15, 2015)

You could very well have given link to "LMGTFY".


----------



## Flash (Jul 16, 2015)

Vyom said:


> You could very well have given link to "LMGTFY".


That would be rude


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 20, 2015)

Lol.. I was thinking about the only tesseract i know.


----------

